# Lets see your Colts



## Leeana (Aug 17, 2008)

Lets see your Colts (junior gelding and/or stallion) ....follow up to the filly thread. These "lets see your" theads are so much fun




. Here are my junior boys ...

*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte* 32" BTU Grandson sired by Boones Little BTU Crown Prince and out of a Reserve National Champion Mare. He has done very well this season ...pictures from this evening as i clipped yesterday (excuse the durt..apparently you cannot get it all every time).











*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Stetson* 32" BTU Grandson sird by Boones Little BTU Crown Prince.











Then my two year old colt *Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko* 32" line bred BTU Grandson also sired by the Crown Prince, showed him last year and he did very very well...











*Ericas Ima Rowdy Twister* 34" Gelding, son of Cross Country Take My Breath Away, a Lazy N Redboy son.











I think that about does it for all my colts, the boys were just feeling left out...now share yours



.


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice boys, Leeana





Here is my yearling colt, Seahorse Buckeroo Spirits Attitude. I just posted his new pics in his own thread but this thread will be more fun


----------



## RedWagonMan (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice colts everyone. Here is our boys.

Here is Red Wagon Blue Angel Tribute






Here is our new show colt that will be here in October once he is weaned. Not sure what his name will be yet but he is a Little Kings Buckeroo Cavalier son and Wittmaacks Mickey Mouse grandson.


----------



## painthorselover (Aug 17, 2008)

Here is my one and only 3 yr old stallion Blazer!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 17, 2008)

Phoenix, AMHR name pending, 2008 black pinto colt, grandson of C-Chief Proud Eagle and NFCs Reverend Steve






TJ, AMHR name pending, 2008 black appaloosa colt, grandson of C-Chief Proud Eagle






Royal, AMHR/AMHA name pending, 2008 chestnut colt, sire is Little Kings Buckeroo Merlin an own son of Boones Little Buckeroo, dam is by Little Kings Cisco Supreme a son of Komokos Little King Supreme











Iles Smokin' Aces, AMHR/AMHA 2007 black fewcap colt, sire is Iles Apache Appy Ace and dam is Iles Little Papoose, both fewspot appaloosas











That's all our colts


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 17, 2008)

Such handsome men everyone


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, here is Smoothie. I so need new pictures!


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2008)

Here are our "little boys"





[SIZE=12pt]*Cross Countrys Brass Monkey, a/k/a “Monkey"*[/SIZE]2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated -- AMHR Nationals Bound

Blaze Faced, Blue Eyed, Buckskin Show Colt -- Expected To Mature @ 31”

Sired By Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Sire of National Grand Champions

Reflection is a Son of Lazy “N” Redboy and Grandson of Rowdy









[SIZE=12pt]*Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around, a/k/a "Ducky"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Show Colt – Greying or Black Sabino Roan -- Expected To Mature @ 33”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion), out of Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope (Halter Gr Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, Rowdy, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King

Future Show Gelding









*[SIZE=12pt]Erica’s Big City Blue By U, a/k/a “Blue”[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHR / AMHA Grey Gelding -- Buckeroo and Yellow Diamond Little Feather Grandson / Egyptian King Great Grandson

Maternal brother to my “DunIT”

Siblings on both sides are very successful National level halter horses as stallions


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 18, 2008)

This will be our jr gelding next year as a yearling.

Ravenwood Aristocrats Steel Nights - he is just over 2 months old in this photo.






Right now he is all we have for jr horses. All of our babies have grown up and will be sr horses next year.


----------



## drk (Aug 18, 2008)

This is DRK PHANTOM INVESTOR who is out of NOSTALGIAS SILENT INVESTOR and his Dam is a NOSTALGIAS SHOW ME THE MONEY daughter.


----------



## GOTTACK (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is MCM's Boones Little Rhinestone- "Taz" for short, he is in training for our Therapy program.


----------



## Loess Hills (Aug 18, 2008)

This is our yearling stallion, Loess Hills Star Chaser, 27" gray sabino son of Star Skipper and National Champion Cedar Croft Blaze N Bobbi Sox. He's been showing this year and will be at Nationals in the 30" and under stallion class!






And six-week old colt Loess Hills Aces Dark Arrogance, "Inky" who will hopefully be showing next year.


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 18, 2008)

Our 08 colt, CheyAuts Jackpot Mojo (pending)
















Jessi


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Aug 18, 2008)

Beautiful baby boys everyone!





Here are the latest pictures of our baby boy

BCM IMA Heartbreaker Too(pending) "Prince"

He will turn 3 mos old tomorrow.

I didn't finish clipping his legs, my clippers were acting up.

He was so good about it - he loves any kind of attention.


----------



## miniaddiction (Aug 18, 2008)

Yay, I can participate in this one!!!!

Here is my boy...I'll get round to gelding him eventually. Wow I need new pics...he is about 10months old now and wooly as a bear, I'll be clipping in about a month or so.

Ok here is *Havenstocks Providential * or _JT_ as he is known around here
















I



my boy.

Leanna, I really like Flyte...he is growing up so nice! AND I never knew you got a boy from Erica!!! Quite the herd you are establishing there


----------



## normajeanbaker (Aug 18, 2008)

This is our one and only colt. He was foaled in the spring of 2008, is AMHA/AMHR and arrived from Kentucky here in Maine about a week and a half ago. His registered name is pending(Owsley Fork Rogues _________), but we call him "Rudy". His eyes are still the same color that they are in this photo, and that was the first thing that got my attention. ~Jen~


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is my new baby boy.



:wub Songcatchers Under The Double Eagle "Eagle" I got him from Freeland Nash and he was bred by Davie Arabesque Acres. He is truely a sweet heart and a very special little guy. I can't wait to show him. Training has already started and he is a willing learner.






photo by Nash


----------



## wantminimore (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is my colt, Chip who is a grandson to Fantasy Corrals Nitro and Goat Hills One For The Books. I really need current pics of him but I gave him a very bad clip job





Leslie


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 19, 2008)

My 2 boys this year, doing their thing!! LOL


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is my boy born this year *Crayonbox Don't Worry Be Happy* brown? snowcap appaloosa

Romandaro's Tender Heartbreaker X Almost Heavens Frosty Chip











Yearling colt (looks very mature!) *CCMF Carousel Carnival*, smokey seal brown leopard appaloosa

Carousel Designer Legacy X Magic Place Pandora


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Aug 19, 2008)

This is Indian Rain Dance, born 07. Homozygous pinto. Around 32-33'' now i think.







at 1 month-


----------



## Joanne (Aug 19, 2008)

Since you asked!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Rose, you need to send Inky down here to Oklahoma!! I have room for him!!!








Here's my colt, 3C Fast Carz N Freedom (for sale and AMHA Driving AND Hunter Futurity Nominated):


----------



## wpsellwood (Aug 19, 2008)

We have three colts

Firewaters Calisto of Olympus aka Calvin






Beloveds Double Divine One






Silver Plates Baccarra Back in Black


----------



## minie812 (Aug 19, 2008)

This is a pic of our yearling colt "Freelands Geronimo Navajo Feather" He is a grandson of our senior stud "Tinker Toys Fiesta" and also grandson of "Stonehedge Painted Feather" His sire is"Bear Branch Geronimo Feather" who is an eight time national champion. Our hope is to be able to show him next year. He is my little buddy and is currently 28" tall & also Homozygous






Please excuse him as this pic was taken with him just pulled from the pasture.


----------



## Riverdance (Aug 19, 2008)

I have too many colts. an over abundance last year and this year. So, I will show you some of my best from last year.

Riverdance's Celtic Winds (Palomino)






Riverdance' Scouts Black Tie Affair






Riverdance's Pardon My French


----------



## Margaret (Aug 20, 2008)

We had our first Classic Champagne colt born this year.

His name will be Thunder since he likes to Thunder all over the place.





Here's Platinum Stables A Distant Thunder


----------



## Becky (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are my 2008 colts. I have one more not yet pictured on my website and he's probably going to be a keeper.





Redrock Perfect Image






Redrock Flash Freeze






Redrock Native Son






Redrock Checotah






I have one more foal to go and we are hoping for a filly!


----------



## Devon (Aug 21, 2008)

My main man zorro


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is our youngest Colt, his name is undecided. He is only 3 weeks old in these pictures but I adore him


----------

